# Special Needs Assistants.



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all, 
Does any one know if there are Special Needs Assistants used in International schools? This is not to be confused with Special Needs Teachers. Assistants look after children with learning difficalties in main stream classes, under the supervision of the teacher. thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> Hi all,
> Does any one know if there are Special Needs Assistants used in International schools? This is not to be confused with Special Needs Teachers. Assistants look after children with learning difficalties in main stream classes, under the supervision of the teacher. thanks.


From what I know, which as usual isnt much, international schools dont tend to take children if they have serious special needs. The class sizes at most international schools are so small anyway I dont think they´d need any particular assistance ???? My son has 18 other kids in his class.... in fact in his year. There is only one class per year at his school.

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Hi all,
> Does any one know if there are Special Needs Assistants used in International schools? This is not to be confused with Special Needs Teachers. Assistants look after children with learning difficalties in main stream classes, under the supervision of the teacher. thanks.


Hi Mickybob

This is something I looked into myself some 5 years ago when we came to Spain (I had been a Special Needs Teaching Assistant myself a few years ago).
Looks like nothing has changed as Jo´s comments are pretty much what I fuond out then - Teaching Assistants / Special Needs Assistants are not really around in the International Schools. I believe there is some provision in State schools but of course you would need the Spanish language at a significantly high level to be even considered. 

Good luck.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info girls, now we know. Back to the drawing board, as they say.


----------

